

Confessions of an ex-developer - normanv
http://www.mattgemmell.com/confessions-of-an-ex-developer/

======
jpeg_hero
I agree with the sentiment that "something is wrong in the world"

Another thing I have been chewing on in the saas world is: software tools are
so good, anything is buildable, and in a world that anything is buildable,
it's all about user/customer adoptions.

Hype and adoption is key to winning these days, development is secondary.

